# Woodworkers Vice Identity



## clfree0 (Mar 16, 2015)

So I have been perusing internet sites trying to identify a vice I picked up at an auction for $20.00. It wasn't until I finished refurbishing it that I actually questioned who made it. I am going to use it regardless. Just curious hoping someone here could help. Only identifying markings are IV 264 and IV 265 raised lettering


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Dunno, but there are lots of vices...alcohol, gambling, sex...



That's a nice vise.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

I doubt if you'll ever be able to determine a maker for that vise.

Thousands of tool makers have come and gone in the last hundred years. They made tools under their own names; made tools branded with other or no names, and had competitors make knock-offs of their tools.

The IV 264 and 265 are probably nothing more than numbers, included in the casting, to insure that the right parts were used together when a line worker was assembling a vise.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you forgot....*



igster said:


> Dunno, but there are lots of vices...alcohol, gambling, sex...



woodworking is a vice. :huh:


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

So true...one symptom is MTS. In the aquarium hobby it's known as Multiple Tank Syndrome ; in woodworking it's... More Tools Syndrome? Many Tools Syndrome? Multiple Tool Syndrome? Incurable nonetheless


----------

